# My new pet



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I figured getting a 6-th dog maybe too much work. But I could not pass this monkey. He looks so cool in his shoes and all. Plus he can ride one of my dogs when I walk them so it's not a big deal to take him to walks.

Here we are this morning at our walk:

http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/223/ridersm3.jpg

--Nikolay


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

that's awesome. I always wanted one but I hear that they are just a bear to control. is that true?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL - Joke yes?.... You are so funny!ound:


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

That's hilarious. I especially like the monkeys punk hairdo! What a cool monkey! 

Stick some spurs on him Niko.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, it is a joke. He looks so cool!

But actually having a monkey is no joke though. When I lived in Africa you could get one pretty easy (exchange for 2-3 gallons of cheap wine that is). But these things often are much more viscous than the most aggresive dog you have ever seen. And cunning too:

This happened in Angola, Africa in 1981. A friend of my mother had a monkey. One day the monkey got her feelings hurt or something. She quietly waited for her owner to leave to work. Then she sat on the window of their 6-th floor apartment and managed to gather a huge crowd in front of the building. No, it didn't threaten to commit suicide. It was just picking up everything from the drawers and tossing it casually on the street for several hours. Toothpaste, shirts, pantyhose, underwear... The poor woman came back home for lunch, saw the cheering crowd (and her stuff in the hands of strangers) and ran up to the apartment only to find a single jar of lotion left in the back of a drawer. Everything else was gone. 

So, when I came to America I learned the phrase "monkey business". I couldn't exactly get it. To me if the monkey has some business to take care of it's serious. Very serious. 

--Nikolay


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

LOL Nico,
Growing up a friends family had several Monkeys.....OMG 
They had a room for them and had built some outside cages they were huge. But Cunning yes, vicious bites OH YES. 
Monkeys will definitely turn on you. 
Love that PIC at the Stock Show every year there is an act with a Monkey riding a dog doing cutting and other stuff real neat but he has to keep his monkey in a crate just for the reasons you mentioned above.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm disappointed. I was hoping you would bring him to the meeting.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

No Monkeys please. My Schnauzers would have a field day. I am still looking for some Hungarian Dessert Wine.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I live in Green Bay WI. and I know some people that own a bar and they have monkey that chills behind the counter. He would run up and down the bar every once in a while and snag peanuts. The thing is a riot.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

That's got to be a huge liability on his insurance!!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

But look what a monkey can do (if you haven't seen this video you will soon find yourslelf e-mailing the link to the entire world):






My wife said: "They are more professional than some human waiters."

--Nikolay


----------

